# NT Musicians



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

Hmm... I don't think you can type people by the music they make, much like how you can't type an artist based on what their art looks like. I don't know much about music, but I'm a visual artist with mainly friends who are also artists ((my main social circle are made of all different MBTI types)) and how their art looks has more to do with how much they practice/put time into it, their inspirations and their mental state at the moment rather than what their type is. I imagine music is much the same as visual art and is more nurture than nature (("naturals" at anything are extremely rare)), like how people tend to find music that they grow up with to be the most appealing. 

I don't have a preference between lyrical or instrumental music... I have songs I like from both types, but they're significantly different from what's already been posted in here, and I think the music I like conveys a lot of emotion and inspiration in me and have sound "depth" from my point of view, which is the same as how you interpret your favorites. Listening to the songs posted already, there's not much here I would personally add to my own playlist, but that's just my taste in music and likely has nothing to do with being an INTP.


----------



## Narcotic (Jun 20, 2012)

Here is something so obviously NT, it's ridiculous:


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

Not the most pleasant composition, but I think that was intended.

@toffee I think we scared her.


----------



## 37119 (Apr 11, 2012)

I enjoy piano solos that evoke emotions be them positive or negative.




I also like the ones that make me think




I especially enjoy the simple yet beautiful ones.





Probably not NT songs, but I enjoy them.

Oh, and I forgot. This doesn't really fall under the category of the other music on this thread. 




I think this is an exception to the "techno music is mindless bullshit" paradigm. It's both rhythmically and melodically complex, and I find it very thought-provoking.


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

@Fate: No I wasn't scared. I just didn't want to get into a debate with you- I thought you were talking to the other guy and while i appreciated Toffee's welcome for some reason didn't feel compelled to thank her post.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

There's a lot of piano appreciation going on in here... but I guess that would be the stereotypical NT instrument to like. I prefer flutes, tbh, but I don't care much for solos of anything xD I like there to be a variety of instruments all working together for a really lush sound but not so much that it's just pointless noise. It's what I like about the "new age" Native music; traditional instruments join with modern ones to make something really adventurous and I like it adventurous since it teases my imagination c:


----------



## omnia (Dec 16, 2012)

Fate said:


> Even his etudes are so abstract and ethereal, by comparison with other composers.


I don't know why but hearing Etude-tableau made my day.


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

@_omnia_

This is arguably his most famous composition, Rachmaninoff's second. The quality of this recording sucks, but it's the composer himself playing his own music. 

I don't know what it is, but Russian music is always so fucking severe.


----------



## omnia (Dec 16, 2012)

Russian mentality is very interesting since the same ''severity'' is found in literature as well. Interestingly enough I remember listening to my mothers records as a child and simply beeing mesmorised with Tchaikovsky's concerto.. 
There is a raw and simple beauty to this music


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

chaoticbrain said:


> Alright i'm clueless as to what would make a good composer but I assumed it would be more NT or atleast N because of it's complexity and depth. I've also generally experienced N types being more into in that music.


Se dom and aux's are very aware of the sound of something. Whether it ticks the boxes, and also SFP's will feel the emotion of the piece. That is why you find many modern musicians to be SFP's. It requires just an understanding of music, and your own or others emotions. If that isn't proof of some depth, I don't know what is.


----------

